# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Nguy hiểm trào lưu uống rượu bằng mắt - uong ruou bang mat

## yeuhanoi

*Mốt uống rượu bằng mắt trong giới trẻ đang “sốt xình xịch”, thậm chí nhiều người còn thực hiện rồi quay video lại để chia sẻ trên Internet như một chiến tích.*

Trào lưu này khiến nhiều bạn trẻ tò mò và muốn làm thử. Đúng như tên gọi của trào lưu mới này, uống rượu bằng mắt, họ sẽ đổ trực tiếp rượu vodka vào hốc mắt để xác định xem ai là người có “tửu lượng” cao nhất.

_Đổ trực tiếp rượu vào mắt_

Cũng như nhiều quái chiêu với rượu khác, uống rượu bằng mắt được cho là con đường dễ say xỉn hơn. Tuy nhiên, nhiều “cao thủ” uống rượu bằng mắt cho biết, chỉ một lượng nhỏ rượu thực sự vào sâu bên trong mắt mà thôi, nên những lời đồn đại cũng chỉ là hư danh.

Tuy vậy, thực tế là trào lưu này rất dễ gây nguy cơ mù lòa thực sự. Trong nhiều cuộc vui của các bạn học sinh, sinh viên, trò uống rượu mắt luôn được ủng hộ nhiệt tình. Việc đổ rượu trực tiếp vào mắt khiến đốt cháy các biểu mô, một lớp da mỏng để bảo vệ mắt. Các chuyên gia về mắt cho hay, trong trường hợp này, rượu không khác dung dịch tẩy quần áo dính vào mắt bạn.

_Việc này dễ gây mù mắt_

Trang tin Dailymail từng viết về nữ sinh tự tin khẳng định đã thực hiện uống rượu bằng mắt nhiều lần trong trường học và hiện đang phải đối đầu với bệnh nhức mắt vì lớp giác mạc đã bị phá hủy hoàn toàn. Bác sỹ chuẩn đoán, trong tương lai, bạn nữ này có thể bị mù vĩnh viễn.


Nhưng, nỗi sợ bị mù lòa giường như không cảnh tỉnh được các bạn trẻ, khi hàng trăm người vẫn từng ngày đăng tải video uống rượu mắt trên Youtube. Teen từ Las Vegas cho tới Anh Quốc, đặc biệt hào hứng với trò dốc thẳng chai rượu vodka vào hốc mắt.

----------


## ipad

chẳng đâu vào đâu cả, ăn lắm dửng mỡ

----------

